# Great American Dog



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thought I saw a thread started on this some wks ago, but now I can't find it. 

Anyways..anyone watch the last two wks? A couple of those people annoy me to no end. The one who got voted off tonight was HORRIBLE to their dog. So, I was thrilled to see them gone.
And the one who dresses her dog "like a barbie", like the one judge said :frusty:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thank goodness I'm not the only one watching yet another "reality" kind of show! I was soooo happy to see the giant Schauzer go home, that woman was on my last nerve! I think the guy from NYC with the Jack Russell should go next IMHO.

Isn't the Maltese adorable! I think little Winnie maybe getting that same lion cut soon!

Beverly


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Tritia, I agree that woman was horrible to her dog. They should have sent her home and kept the schauzer!!

Beverly, the lion cute is Soooo cute!! And the judge's little dog is really well trained.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I've been watching, too.

The lady that had to leave tonight was driving me crazy and I think everyone else on the show. 

The one that dresses up her dog is going way overboard. It is hot and she had leggings on the dog. Sissy loves to dress up. But the contest tonight was also on grooming and she should of let them see the dog's coat.

I have a couple of favs right now - the boxer and of course, the one that got hurt tonight.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Cru would have inhaled that steak and then run down the table inhaling everyone else's steak. ound:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sissy would have woofed at them when they took it away.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I kept waiting for them to bring it back, the dogs EARNED it by being SO GOOD!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

No kidding! I thought they should have let them feed it to them after they were so good!

Beverly


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

If anyone ever misses it here is a link and I think you can watch 
full episodes.

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/greatest_american_dog/


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Travis and Presley are from Tulsa area.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I vote for the Maltese*

She looks the most like our dogs!

What can I do now that the bachelorette is over? I'm even watching that teen pregnant show on ABC Family. And there is that show called the baby borrowers...

Between work, my dogs, the internet, and these reality shows...I have no time for sleep...oh yes and my husband and daughter too.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Sissygirl said:


> Travis and Presley are from Tulsa area.


Ah, cool. I didn't realize that. YEA!!!

I also love the Star and his owner. And umm..I think that's it? lol. Oh, Tilman is a hoot, too.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I watched it for the first time last night. What a hoot!!! I am afraid that the poor dog will get "punished" now that he got sent home. I agree, they should have left the dog there, he probably would have been fine.
AND did you notice at the end, when she was doing her little goodbye speech with the dog in her lap - she still did "chhch" him!!! After what that judge did, I would be so embarrassed to ever do that again!! And the owner of Elvis!! Yikes - what a jerk!! I love Star & her Daddy!! 
I will have to watch last weeks!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, this show is pretty funny.. The guy that got the boot last week was totally insane.. lol

How comeno havs made it on the show!?!?! Ughhh. maybe next time..

Ryan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm watching too, though it's not my favorite type of reality show. I'm watching it cuz I love dogs. :biggrin1: I was ready to smack that woman who owned the giant Schnauzer!!! That poor, nervous dog.  I thought for sure the silly woman who "defended" the reason she dressed her dog up would go. Hopefully, she'll smarten up.

I can't believe what some of them do to or with their dogs, but I really love that very polite and kind man with Star. What a great duo. She's just beautiful!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh thanks for posting the link - I've been so busy with moving I forgot it was on. Now I can set my DVR to record the rest of them.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Interesting night tonight, wonder who will go home. Dont worry you will not hear it from me.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

I started watching tonight. I like the maltese the most. I am not a big reality show fan but there never seems to anything else on. I did like hell's kitchen and Ilike project runway. Any one watch them?


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

ahhhh elvis was cute


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

earfax said:


> I started watching tonight. I like the maltese the most. I am not a big reality show fan but there never seems to anything else on. I *did like hell's kitchen and Ilike project runway*. Any one watch them?


yep, and yep  reality show junkie, i have to admit.

elvis was cute, poor guy.

my fav so far is brandy. ok, i just think her owner is a hottie.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Did you guys know this was on tonight instead of Thursday? We just missed the first 15 min. not knowing.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just caught this for the first time tonight. Not crazy about it. But I will probably watch too because it's dogs!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I watched tonight....thought that the person that was sent home should not have been. My friends say that I would be the crazy one gressing up my dogs....well not if it was a grooming competition. I would know better than that.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I think the one that went home was the wrong one also. I didn't like the lady using the bands on her dog. I've never heard of those and the dog did not look happy about them.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I loved the dog that left. But, I think it was the right choice. The owner WAS lazy. He had THE easiest challenge of them all with that dog. And that's the shot he got?? 

The band thing annoyed me, too. But I think the word was unfair.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I thought it was kinda sad the bulldog got sent home.I don't know much about the people/dogs on the show....as this was the first show I watched entirely. To be honest-it's alittle boring:bored:---but because nothing else is on...ound:

I think I would of sent a couple of the others home though instead.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Yesterday was the first time I saw part of the episode and I didn't like the show at all.....major boring!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I didnt think last nights show was that great either, next weeks looks like it may be better hopefully.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

it seems to be more about the owners than the dogs, to me.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I haven't watched this show but while our TV addict Benji was watching Animal Planet, I happened to discover "It's Me or the Dog" and I really enjoyed Victoria Stilwell's training method. I have ordered her book from Amezon which has rave reviews. I believe she is a judge on Great American Dog.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ound: I told my husband they would be searching for America's greatest dog a long time,since my 2 weren't in the competition!ound:

I think he agreed:croc: Lol...ound:


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

MacGyver and I also love "It's Me or the Dog" -- I like the way she reframes the dog's behavior, and MacGyver likes her emphasis on rewards!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah, I'm a little bummed the Bulldog went home. I thought those two were a hoot! Loved the fart the dog did just before he walked away! LOL Like Tritia said though, he had the easiest word and messed it up. I think the winner did a great job with the word 'sneaky'. He worked at training the dog for that and deserved to win. Really neat that the mag publisher will use that photo in a future issue! 

Nope, don't like that one with the Border Collie either. She's too nasty. 

It is a bit boring, but I always PVR it so I ffwd through all those commercials which is nice.


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

YAY! I watch this show too, we pvr through the boring parts but I love watching the challenges and the judges comments! What I don't understand from last week's show is why everyone was so mean to Laurie and Andrew when picking teams??? She obviously knows what she's doing with Andrew, why was she picked BEFORE David and Elvis? Something must have happened off camera. Although, I'm glad she got ripped into by the judges at the very end for selling Elvis out!!! But before then, she was great!

From last night's show I LOVED Laura and Preston's photo shoot for "Regal"!!! What I don't understand is why she didn't pick the photo of Preston with the dog bone that was used as a king's staff! I thought that was so cute!!!

I love Presley and Star and my fave owner is Star's daddy! 

Connie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"What I don't understand is why she didn't pick the photo of Preston with the dog bone that was used as a king's staff! I thought that was so cute!!!

I love Presley and Star and my fave owner is Star's daddy!"*

Connie, I wondered about Preston's photo too! When I saw him posing with the "staff", I thought " Wow!!! " and then disappointed when I saw what she picked. Not so 'regal' anymore. 

LOVE Star and her Daddy too!!!! That man is such a good man and he makes me smile and believe that there really ARE good people out there.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I missed the show, but caught it later thanks to the link! I loved Tillman and I was sorry to see him go, but he really pooped out on working with his dog before the shoot. I didn't think it was fair for one of the words to be "angry". I thought the snarl bands were a far better idea than trying to piss the dog off! I would've enjoyed that challenge! I like watching the show to see just how each owner works with their dog and evaluting how I feel about that. The ones that push their dogs and get frustrated piss me off. I'm all in favor of the happy, positive trainers! Presley is the boxer yes? I like how his owner works with him. eace:


----------



## Poohsmom (Jul 10, 2008)

I am hooked! I was sad to see Tilman go home too. Things seem to be heating up between some of the contestants on a personal level and as usual the dogs are doing fine! I'm hoping "beacon's mom" is gone soon, very annoying! She's not very nice to her dog either. Does anyone want to make any guesses about who will take the trophy?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

When is this show on again? I can never remember. Not like I have time to watch t.v., I'm on this forum so much....


----------



## Poohsmom (Jul 10, 2008)

It's on Thursday nights. I DVR it and then watch it with my daughter on Fridays. It's nice to whip through the commercials and get back to the drama!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I AGREE with you Marj, I thought that she should have picked the photo with the bone too!! I thought it was strange that she didnt, but figured maybe something just didnt look right with that picture.
I used to watch it on Thursday nights , but last week it was on a different night. So does anyone know when it is on this week??


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh duh, I wondered why people weren't talking about the show and there's a whole thread about it! I have some reading to do


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> No kidding! I thought they should have let them feed it to them after they were so good!
> 
> Beverly


Maybe they gave it to the dogs off camera? I agree about that woman with the black dog I can't spell. She needed to be thrown out and leave the dog!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

earfax said:


> I started watching tonight. I like the maltese the most. I am not a big reality show fan but there never seems to anything else on. I did like hell's kitchen and Ilike project runway. Any one watch them?


I'm soooooooooooooo tired of reality shows. I'll watch something with dogs, dancing, and singing but that's it. I missed most of the Nashville show but did see it last night and they had a winner. Good voice.
I like the little pom on the show. The owner and dog seem to make a loving team and the dog is well trained.....with love.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Julie said:


> I think I would of sent a couple of the others home though instead.


I would have too Julie. The one with the band comes to mind not just because of the band, but the grapefruit spray in the face.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Mijo's Mom said:


> Although, I'm glad she got ripped into by the judges at the very end for selling Elvis out!!! But before then, she was great!
> 
> Connie


If I was with a group of people and their dogs, I would want to protect my dog to the hilt and would be screaming about a dog that bites.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I agree completely Connie!
I think the bone picture would have been so cute, but it must not have turned out well. A head tilt does not say "regal", but I still love the little Pom! 

It's funny that until the past week or two, there weren't any interpersonal drama's going on in the house. I wonder if the producer finally remembered what reality TV was all about! :drama:

I'm pleasantly surprised that the border collies aren't winning everything. That was my original fear when I first heard about the show.

I was confused over the anger about the "snarl bands". Isn't that a lot better than actually making the dog mad? Who hasn't pulled up their dogs gums and laughed at how funny they look? oundI hope I'm not the only one!)

Could the girl with the Schnauzer be any more of a snot? ie "Could we talk about ME?"

You gotta love Star and her owner, but I'm taken by the Pom. I loved the way she just dove threw the tunnel during the one challenge! Inspired by her I'd like to present my own little non-macho Maltese! You should of heard my DH when he saw him for the first time.."What did you do to my dog?!!" hehehehehe no worries, Winnie loves it!

Beverly


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Beverly, that is just soooooo cute!! He looks like he's wearing those furry boots we used to wear, back in the 70's-80's. Remember those? lol

I am sooooo glad that SHE left! Man, she was ticking me off. I won't name names in case some of you haven't seen last night's episode yet. :biggrin1: I am totally in love with Bill and Star. That man is precious and reminds everyone what family, marriage and devotion is. We tend to forget good ol' fashioned "I miss having coffee in the mornings with my wife". I mean.... how sweet is that?? *wiping a tear*


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I just watched the lasst episodxe and thank goodness that girl went home! Brandy was so stressed out! She was stressing out her dog and she was stressing me! I love watching this show. It may not be the very best in entertainment but it sure teaches that the owners that are doing the best have a strong and LOVING bond with their dogs. They are creative and good trainers who don't over work their dogs or stress them out! They know how to make the training fun and the dogs enjoy what they are doing. Bill and Star are adorable and he loves his dog so much. I was so pleased when the winner of the challange GAVE him the Dog Bone Suite and a Leg Up in the challange. It sure didn't hurt her at all in the competition and it meant everything to Bill.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I know, Christy, wasn't that just so sweet? It meant the world to him to have pics of his loved ones on the walls and he is just so proud and kind. I actually cried.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I cried too last night, I really love the relationship between Bill & Star.

I also love watching this show for new trick ideas, I just spen 15 min. with Riley on touching my foot with his paw when I put it out. I hope I got it right when I stick out my left foot he is suppose to touch it with his left paw? Did anyone tape it and can the check for me?


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

I actually cried too when the winner gave him the prize . I thought that was sooooo thoughtful and I think she suffered from it cause she would have done so much better in the dance competition if she had the trainer. i would be so upset if she got voted off. She has a beautiful heart.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, I was very glad to see Brandy go, that poor pup! It was so obvious that the poor dog was stressed out!! It did seem that it was a very hard challenge for a lot of them, as their dogs were all pretty stressed. Of the three lowest, I was happy it was Brandy that went. I think the other two have great potential! 
I think it is annoying though that for two weeks I missed it because it is NOW on Wednesday and not Thursday. But watching it online is great, you get to avoid most of the commercials!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leeann, I say do what you feel like doing with the feet! You can pretty much train Riley to do anything, given the right method and you seem to know how to do that. I think that's great! I always want to, but then... get lazy and don't actually do it. lol 

I wanted Brandy to go home so badly!! I really like Andrew and his owner, forget her name. They were adorable doing the Ragtime routine! It really does teach us things and I only wish I did half those things with my boys.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leeann said:


> I also love watching this show for new trick ideas, I just spen 15 min. with Riley on touching my foot with his paw when I put it out. I hope I got it right when I stick out my left foot he is suppose to touch it with his left paw? Did anyone tape it and can the check for me?


That's a neat idea! I would think you could do it either way you want but crosswise would look best in my opinion. You can search Greatest American Dog and see full episodes on-line.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I missed the last two episodes, so I watched them online, it is great cause they only do the first 15 seconds of one commercial at each break, so you dont have to sit thru all the commercials!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

That just goes to show how much I watch TV, I didnt even know you could watch episodes on the internet LOL Thanks gals.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I have to say I was drawn into this last week. I love Bill and Star. You can really see the love they have for each other.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

That was so heart-warming when she gave the bone to Bill so he could see the pictures of his family. She really did do it from her heart too, without any other motivess. I thought this was the first challange where the teams either did great or awful. It seemed liked the dogs either had fun dancing, or else they didn't understand, and I'm sure it was because of the feeling of the owner. I know if that would have been me, I would have been thinking "I have to DANCE?!". Poor Brandy, I'm so glad she got to go home.

It was actually kind of funny how all the little dogs just jumped right into the mud. Well of course they did. Why wouldn't they? It just made sense. Unless you had some specific training for that, I don't think you had a chance on that challange.

Beverly


----------



## Poohsmom (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm so glad brandy went home. That poor dog was so shut down and all Brandy could think about was herself and wether or not the dog loved her! I'm rooting for Bill and star. It seems to be all about his relationship and love for his dog. I'm glad he got to see the pictures of his family and read a letter from his wife. Can't wait until wednesday's show!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Well I guess I have been way out of the loop, because the first time I saw this show was tonight. I felt really bad about the little...I don't know what she is, the little terrier? mix that was a rescue...I thought she was really nervous, and I was wondering, how can the owners stress their dogs out like that? She was the one who went home tonight and I say, thank goodness! And the female judges got into a war of words - now that was exciting! 
Did the show ever say if there was someone there watching out for the welfare of the dogs?

Suzy


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Suzy, it did seem stressful for a few of them last night, but as I assured my Mom (who called me almost in tears because she was so worried), it's t.v. and they don't show all the good stuff, the playfulness and the down times these guys have, just like regular ol' dogs. What they show is what makes "good t.v.", though we can differ on what that might be! lol 

I am glad Bella Starlet and mom are gone. That woman is a complete neurotic! Yikes, I couldn't take one more minute of her!!! :frusty: As to the judges blowing up like that, i thought Victoria was way out of bounds. Anyway, why were they upset about what JD did with Galaxy?? I thought he was great, in getting her to sit so the puppies would follow her out of the maze. He never used punishment or anger throughout!! I didn't get what their beef was ...... again, makes for "good t.v."!! :suspicious: ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Marj, I too was so glad to see that woman go home!! I swear that each time she started to cry - which was ALL THE TIME - I wanted to reach through the screen & smack her!!:brick:
I too was puzzled what he did wrong with Galaxy, I thought he did great. I have to say that I think that was an unfair challenge, as I dont think a single one of them "led the pups out" Some were just luckier than others to get puppies that wanted to chase. Poor Star - she really doesnt like puppies!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

This is funny, I think there must have been people all over the country having the same conversations last night! Last nights episode had to have been the worst edited show I've seen in ages!

Did you notice earlier in the episode the woman with the Maltese having the discusion concerning training methods with the owner of Galaxy and how they differed. They talked about "scruffing" I believe, how the woman uses treats during training, the man does not, the woman thinks of them as a team and wants her dog to trust that she will take care of her, the guy wants Galaxy to respect him and I think he even said fear him, but I could be wrong about that.

Right after they had that discussion is when they got paired together for the challange, and ended up working really well together, so that was great to see.

So I got the impression that Victoria was talking about similar training methods, but they seemed to come from nowhere. It was also weird how heated the judges were as they broke for a commercial, and when they returned it was a regular love fest! huh?

I was so glad to see poor Bella Starlett go home. I could not believe her goofball mom thought she would actually dig in that box to find her. Is there anyone that DIDN'T see that coming?

The second challange was just stupid. How were the dogs suppose to know they were to "lead the puppies out of the maze"? That made no sense to me at all. I agree it was just all luck on whether or not the puppies would follow the dog. Now if the dog was trained to herd, and you could give it that command, I guess that would be different. I'm waiting for the challange that's set up for the Toy breed, like sitting patiently on an elderly persons lap.

Last week I was plain pi**ed off at the end. Wow, who made those judges art critiques? I was a bit partial to Laura and Preston the Pom with the lion cut I'll admit, but when the last judge said her art "sucked" and that the heart looked like "a pink pretzle" I was angry! I know lots of artists that would say pretzles look like hearts! She just seemed to have it out for Laura for the past couple weeks and I thought it was a rude comment. If she thought she didn't work hard, or didn't train well, or something like that, it would have been different.

I believe you can watch the episodes online if you're interested in watching the old ones.

Can you believe they're having an elephant on next week?

I think I got everything out of my system now! eace:
Beverly


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Beverly, you crack me up. But, I agree with everything you said. 
Dh is sure the judges saw the footage of them talking about training methods. Thus, how that TOTALLY random attack on Galaxy's owner came out. 
And yea, there's no way any of my dogs would know to "bring the babies" to the end of the maze. If any of them had a shot, I'd say it was the border collies. Dogs that "herd" well. But, even that! If the guys who had the leg up were smart, they'd have smeared their dogs with some kind of puppy food, so the pups would have felt a real desire to follw


----------



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

for some reason, this show stresses me to no end. watching how some people treat their dogs is just heartbreaking, eg. like bella starlet (sp?) and her owner. i'm so sad that there are people out there who treat their dogs like that, and i DO believe that you can love a dog TOO much so that you start to treat them more like a doll or toy than what they are. anyways, i do enjoy watching the interactions behind the scenes, but it's the actual competitions that i can't stand to watch.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am very curious to know what they are going to do with the elephant.
All i know is that if my guys saw an elephant walking towards them, they would potty on the spot and then run like he** NO MATTER HOW MANY BAILEYS TREATS I HAVE!!


----------



## nelsongang (Jun 25, 2008)

OMG!! I totally could not wait for Beth Joy (with Bella Starlet) to get out of there. :whoo: She is completely neurotic!! My DH and I just would sit there and groan listening to her...UGH!!! How someone can have that kind of a mentality about their dog just is mind-boggling to me.

And yes, that 2nd challenge leading the puppies out of the maze was just moronic. I don't know who thought that one up! And just the sheer fact that the judges thought it was bad that most of the dogs could not do it and grilling the owners because of it just made me want to yell at them! HELLLOOOO?? 

Hopefully this weeks' upcoming episode will be better!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, I totally agree with everyone' comments!! lol The way the judges come down on some of the things the competitors do makes me want to scream. I agree that the 'it sucks' comment was totally uncalled for. But then, I can't stand that woman! Such a snob.

Laurie wrote: *"NO MATTER HOW MANY BAILEYS TREATS I HAVE!!"*

Well, then, it looks like Karen will just have to work harder at making better treats!!!!! LMBO I mean, an ELEPHANT?? That's so not a smart idea. :doh: Can you just see our Havs reacting to that?? ound:

Here's hoping Bill and Star last a long time and even win this thing. Who else teared up listening to his phone conversation with his 'old woman'? I mean, how sweet is that?? :angel:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Well, I totally agree with everyone' comments!! lol The way the judges come down on some of the things the competitors do makes me want to scream. I agree that the 'it sucks' comment was totally uncalled for. But then, I can't stand that woman! Such a snob.
> 
> Laurie wrote: *"NO MATTER HOW MANY BAILEYS TREATS I HAVE!!"*
> 
> ...


I totally teared up, looked at dh and asked him why he couldn't be that sweet? Now, he keeps calling me old woman. I'm 36...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Tritia said:


> I totally teared up, looked at dh and asked him why he couldn't be that sweet? Now, he keeps calling me old woman. I'm 36...


ROFLMBO !!! You made me choke on my water!!!!!! ound:


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks Marj, for reminding me that this is a SHOW, and we only see what the editors/producers want us to see. I will watch tonight, although I am nervous about what part the elephant will play. One wrong step and squish....not a nice thought. Yes, remember, this is a show, a show, a show (keep repeating.) LOL!
Suzy


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

I am SO sad that Bill and Star had to go home  But I was so happy to see the little dog win something...go Andrew! I don't know, maybe it's me (and I LOVE adrenaline rushes like ziplines and bungee jumping), but I don't think many dogs would make a leap of faith off something that high, do you?


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

This episode bothered me from beginning to end. I know it's "just a show", and I'm sure they're taking as many precations as possible. But, I'm one of those that don't let my kids eat hard candy, walk around the house with food in their mouth, and I still cut up my 4.5 yr old's grapes. So yea, I'm a safety freak. With the elephant, all I could see is one of those dogs freaking out and running UNDER that giant animal. Was the elephant probably used to dogs, and other small things running around him? Probably so. She was probably trained not to move a muscle. But, we're talking animals. They're unpredictable. 
And the other challenge..ugh! Now, I'm thinking to myself..great. Next time one of those dogs is on a balcony or a deck, and their owner is under them. What's to stop them from jumping off??
See how my head works, lol. 

I'm also bummed Bill and Star left. But, some of these challenges just weren't Star's thing. Smart dog 
And poor Galaxy, I hope she's ok.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm not sure I want to continue watching! I'm with Tritia, one wrong step from that elephant... 
Andrew has alot of courage, is super obedient, or really couldn't comprehend what was coming at him! As for the leap, I'm sure Cazzie would have jumped right off. He thinks he can fly, and honestly, sometimes he looks like one of Santa's reindeer in mid-flight. But again, I agree with Tritia, what was th e point of making that leap, and what will stop them from doing it again, with no safety harness the next time???

I really don't know how they were so certain they could predict what that elephant would do. Don't we read in the paper at times about elephants going beserk and turning on their trainers and trampling everyone? I have to believe the producers have everything under control, but this really stresses me.

I am rooting for little Andrew. I'm sure I'll tune in again to see how the little fellow is doing.

Suzy


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I didn't see the show but an ELEPHANT??????? Giant leaps???????:jaw:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

mintchip said:


> I didn't see the show but an ELEPHANT??????? Giant leaps???????:jaw:


yea, the elephant had to approach them, and they couldn't leave "the circle". then the elephant had to take a banana that was sitting about 2 feet away. i'd have wet my pants, personally. what those poor dogs were feeling, as the owners were yelling at them to "stay". 
then they harnessed the dogs, and owners. after the owner went off of looked to be about a 2 story drop. the dogs were to follow when called. it was all about "courage".


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

it's tv and there is nothing 'noble' about what they are doing or how thy are doing it.
my guess is the ratings are not what they wanted and that there will be more 'extreme' demands now to get our attention.
i would hope that neither of mine would be 'brave' enough to jump!!
the show is losing me.

joe


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I missed the show. An ELEPHANT? What are they thinking?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Tritia said:


> yea, the elephant had to approach them, and they couldn't leave "the circle". then the elephant had to take a banana that was sitting about 2 feet away. i'd have wet my pants, personally. what those poor dogs were feeling, as the owners were yelling at them to "stay".
> then they harnessed the dogs, and owners.* after the owner went off of looked to be about a 2 story drop. the dogs were to follow when called. it was all about "courage*".


and what would they do if the dog was injured during all this


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*well trained vs. silly choices*

Sort of dumb...to put your dog at risk. What if the elephant wacked a dog by mistake with its trunk, the maltese would have been history.

We also live on a third story where my dogs thankfully do not leap. They have the intelligence not to do so! How does a dog understand he has a harness. The larger dogs are also trained as retreivers, to leap, etc. Insane to have a toy dog do such things (let alone any dog). What does the animal cruelty league think of this?

What we do for ratings. Nah.

I would have walked Riki off the show and said, sorry no way. No matter how much money we could have won.

He is obedient but I also don't want to ever put him at risk. When we trained the dogs on the a frame for agility, there was a person on each side of the frame until we were sure they wouldn't fall off even an inch. It could twist muscles, let alone what it could do to the hips, knees, or bones...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Well said Linda!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh boy, I missed the episode because we were flying to Richmond but I have it recorded. It sounds like they're going way over board on the show now. I was worried when the show started that they would be asked to do things that the Boarder Collies would have a advantage at, but the new challanges sound insane. I would not take those risks with my babies, and I'm surprised the judges didn't protest them.

Beverly


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I haven't been watching this show, but there should be either an HSUS or ASPCA representative there for the filming to ensure no abusive treatment of the animals. It should show somewhere in the credits. That said, animals - especially wild ones like the elephant - are very unpredictable! I can't believe they would take a risk like that. 

I can't believe the studio safety rep would sign off on such stunts. Those owners must've signed away every right to come after the studio should anything happen to their dogs.

Rikidaisy - I'm with you. I would've walked off the show before I let Pepper jump from a balcony. After all, it's only money!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

The show was very stressful last night for me . I really do not believe that they should put the dogs in a dangerous position/ I kept thinking poor little Andrew was going to get stepped on.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I haven't checked to see if there is an HSUS or ASPCA rep, but I would be very surprised if there weren't. This is TV, ie. entertainment. There is creative filming and I'm sure alot is shot around or left on the floor to only show what they feel are the most entertaining aspects. The show is to find the Greatest American Dog. This weeks competition is testing "stunt dog" type abilities and they did have people there to help keep the dogs safe. The dogs didn't leap off a platform for no reason, it was part of a course designed to test abilities a stunt dog might need in the performance of their job. The dogs had safety lines attached to them. The elephant was with a trainer and I would imagine there were emergency personel there as well. It just wouldn't be great entertainment to watch all the emergency crew filmed within each shot. 

It really was something to see that little maltese Andrew sit so doggone still while the elephant (and trainer) approached. That little guy surprised me!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

I missed this week's show. (first week of Sept.) Can anyone tell me what happened?

Suzy


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

wow--- I missed the elephant. Suzy, the whiny woman who is mean to her dog got voted off...


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I watched the elephant episode that I had recorded from last week. It was scary watching the huge elephant coming towards little Andrew, but I was so proud of him for staying calmly in his "sit". 

I've admired Lori's calm, non-aggressive training methods and I really hope she wins. It's now down to Andrew the Maltese, the young Boxer, and the border collie. The finale is next week!

Beverly


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Missy, if Andrew the Maltese, the border collie and the boxer are left...then it was one of the guys who was voted off?? I'm drawing a blank. The border collie is owned by one of the gals?? I'm sorry I didn't watch this week. Suzy


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Suzy, there were two border collies to begin with, at least I think they were both border collies! The one with the woman got sent home, he was the one that barked a lot when he got excited.
Beverly


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

BeverlyA said:


> Suzy, there were two border collies to begin with, at least I think they were both border collies! The one with the woman got sent home, he was the one that barked a lot when he got excited.
> Beverly


a woman got voted off this week. the maltese,the boxer and the pointer
i really hope andrew wins


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Thank you all for updating me. Yes, the gal with the border collie - I kinda liked her! I will watch the finale. I admit I came in late to this show and the ones I did watch made me nervous, but I always want to see who wins! LOL!
I love little Andrew! 

We were watching America's Got Talent instead and I forgot about it. Isn't that a really awful show - what with Jerry Springer and the crowd booing and yelling and Piers being his snooty self...
and yet, 

What boring lives we live that we are hooked on reality T.V., even when it "goes to the dogs." Hee Hee.

Suzy


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

suzyfrtz said:


> Thank you all for updating me. Yes, the gal with the border collie - I kinda liked her! I will watch the finale. I admit I came in late to this show and the ones I did watch made me nervous, but I always want to see who wins! LOL!
> I love little Andrew!
> 
> We were watching America's Got Talent instead and I forgot about it. Isn't that a really awful show - what with Jerry Springer and the crowd booing and yelling and Piers being his snooty self...
> ...


i really feel horrible i have been watching big brother 10


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"I agree with Tritia, what was the point of making that leap, and what will stop them from doing it again, with no safety harness the next time???"

Beverly wrote: "I've admired Lori's calm, non-aggressive training methods and I really hope she wins. "*

I feel the same, Beverly. I'd love to see Laurie and Andrew win, just because they seem to have an amazing relationship. However, I am really sick of the judges' comments. I think the show would be much better without them! And they call them 'experts'??? Sheesh.

I hardly ever agree with them, unless it's to reprimand an obvious tense handler, but they have been off the mark with J.D. and Galaxy a few times. I like the relationship he has with his BC/Pointer mix. I think they have a ton of fun and he doesn't do anything that would hurt her.

I especially can't stand the woman who sits there like a prima donna with her Maltese on her lap! :frusty:

I cried when I saw little Andrew sitting in that circle and not move a hair. He trusts his master completely and if she says 'sit' then he'll sit no matter what. I have goosebumps just thinking about it. I envy that kind of relationship so guess I should get working on it, eh? lol I would have PIMP if that were me sitting there with an elephant charging at me and I'm 5'9" !


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*training*

In an effort to make Riki less velcro to me, he has had multiple trainers in our agility class and also in obedience and rally. I think it is good that he listens to other people. So if a bunch of people were calling him while I told him to stay, I don't know what he would do. That is hard for any dog. It is sort of mean that they would do this. It is sort of doggy torture don't you think. Would we like people to bait our kids with candy, video, and tv while we told them no. Oh no...it is sort of like commercials in real life!

I don't like what this show is doing. Greatest American Dog should not be dog most confused by weird non-normal tests.

And those people who are judges are supposed to be animal advocates. No way!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*maybe next....wanna be on top...america's top dog model*

well I watch that too...I can't believe myself.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Marj, I cried too, but I figured you would all think I was nuts if I wrote that! I just thought it was so amazing how calm and trusting he was, sitting there looking at his mama, with the huge elephant charging and trumpeting. It was a beautiful thing:Cry:

At the next challange when Andrew wouldn't jump off the tall platform, I couldn't help but wonder if Lori was thinking to herself "this is insane, a dog knows better than to jump from that hight", because it looked like Andrew looked down once, then just looked like he knew better, he wasn't even considering it.

The judges gave the guy with the boxer a hard time for having his dog all wound up, saying how it was dangerous at that height, but I think that's one of the reasons the dog jumped. It was so wound up it didn't really think about it, it just went after him.

Obviously all of the dogs left are really well trained, I just like Andrew best! Go little white fluffy dogs!

Beverly


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Andrew must really be a havanese*

What if Andrew were a havanese! He seems very well adjusted to the big dogs, which I don't know if a havanese would be. My dogs tend to be anxious around big dogs at first. Whenever our club meets and big dogs go by, it is a barking fest of havanese/dalmations barking. These guys in a group can get really loud. The alpha male starts it and then.....

I love Andrew. I guess I am partial to smaller long haired dogs with good manners. I must admit though that I am rather in love with the big dogs too. They have such a need to work and please. Gotta give them credit for that.

Too bad for Ezzy in the beginning. His trainer was just too into himself to give poor Ezzy a chance. I wonder what he could of done if he wasn't voted off so fast.

My husband says I am too easy on Riki and all of his energy. What on earth would happen if he had that kind of energy in a big dog's body. He will be five in November and still has the energy he had as a puppy. He just doesn't jump on people as much and he does listen. He actually stayed on my lap and didn't try to jump off the table last year at the Pet Expo. He usually loves everyone so much he practically leaps off the table to greet the kids. My havanese love kids more than they do other dogs. Isn't that the greatest american dog? The most loving? Ah well, on TV you have to have ratings and lots of controversy.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

earfax said:


> i really feel horrible i have been watching big brother 10


Oh don't feel bad! Survivor is coming soon and Amazing Race...



Suzy


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

What an interesting mix the last three are! The little devoted Andrew, the puppish Presley in his first stages of training, and Galaxy who is obedient to the nth degree! I just love watching the relationship between Presley and his owner. They will have such an amazing bond through the years, it's only just the beginning for them and theylove each other sooo much!

You can watch full episodes on line and catch up on any you missed here!
http://www.cbs.com/primetime/greatest_american_dog/


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Galaxy will do anything JD ask as he has every confidence and trust in him. He knows JD will not ask something that will hurt him. I think he is perfect and I see nothing wrong with JD’s training methods like some of the judges.

Little Andrew is a one person dog as shown in the episode when they were to work with the other owners. He would have no part of it, just wanted to be with Lori. He had more sense than to jump off a perfectly good platform but let an elephant charge at him. Go figure.

I love Presley, a very typical beautiful boxer, very willing to please in every way, but with a bit of excitement. He loves everyone and has learned everything since he arrived at the show site. I would have him as the Greatest American Dog, but I am very prejudice.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Sandi, I sorta wondered if Andrew even comprehended what the elephant was! It didn't seem to bother him anymore than a car pulling up.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

The night of the elephant...I wondered if Andrew was on Valium. :biggrin1: He sure is dedicated to his Mom and listens to her really well. I have wondered where the judges are coming from at times and I think the night they argured was for TV only. I keep telling myself there are a lot of camermen and others all around !!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Who is going to win tonight? Dont worry I will not tell.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Who is going to win tonight? Dont worry I will not tell.


It wasn't the one I would have voted for. Does that give you a hint? :biggrin1:
For those of you who aren't watching or want to know I'll say who won way down low for those who don't want to know ahead of time

Little lower

Little more

The boxer


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

It was discrimination...against little dogs!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I was THRILLED with the winner! He was one of my favs from the start (ok, and I found his owner kind of hot, lol)


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't know if I agree with the judges...I get the most improved thing, but...oh well, good thing it's just TV  The final 3 were all so great and each had their own flaw, I'm just glad a little dog made it to then end...go Andrew!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*ah.....*

Well, Andrew did amazing on obstacles and things designed for much bigger dogs...and he loves her. I think the boxer and the bulldog are very popular breeds, and well-known.

I think Andrew was the most amazing. He is the winner in my mind.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> I love Presley, a very typical beautiful boxer, very willing to please in every way, but with a bit of excitement. He loves everyone and has learned everything since he arrived at the show site. I would have him as the Greatest American Dog, but I am very prejudice.


As I said eariler I am very Prejudice. I suspected Presley would be the winner by their logo from the start, it is a Boxer. I thought they did not like JD not Galaxy (asking about how many times a year he has a bath) and Andrew was too much of a one person dog.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> As I said eariler I am very Prejudice. *I suspected Presley would be the winner by their logo from the start, it is a Boxer*. I thought they did not like JD not Galaxy (asking about how many times a year he has a bath) and Andrew was too much of a one person dog.


Dh and I both noticed that at the beginning of last night's show. I swear it's the first time I've ever seen that, and we started laughing. I just knew it'd be him. He IS what I consider an all american kind of dog. I loved him. I wish I could get over the hair, and the drool. I really miss having a big dog.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Andrew was amazing and listen to his ower so well. Him and the elephant were something else. I think the only problem was he is a one person dog - and that is a problem. My daughter and her Abby are like that. I think the reason they picked the boxer was because him and his owner both seemed to "grow" the most during the show. I'm going to miss that show!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Tritia said:


> Dh and I both noticed that at the beginning of last night's show. I swear it's the first time I've ever seen that, and we started laughing. I just knew it'd be him. He IS what I consider an all american kind of dog. I loved him.*I wish I could get over the hair, and the drool. I really miss having a big dog.[/QUOTE*
> 
> I have to defend this one; I raised & showed boxers in conformation and obedience for over 20 years and never had a hair or drool problem. Most are very clean mouthed. You use a slicker glove on them every day or so and you are done. I find them to be much easier to live with than the Havanese. Don't get me wrong Smarty is close to the love of my life, but there are issues with her that I have never faced before.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

I think Andrew should have won.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I honestly think that Andrew is a great, well trained dog, but kind felt that the relationship between Travis and Presley was the perfect "greatest American Dog" relationship!! As much as I prefer the smaller furball dog, I was ABSOLUTELY AMAZED, when she put that treat on Presley's paw, and he "left it"!!!!!!!! I feel he def. was the most improved!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I was really glad to see that Presley and Travis won. I think they do make the Greatest American Dog title. I think it will be interesting to see if the Boxers become popular b/c of it. I wonder if they will do it again???? I hope so but with different judges....Maybe Ceaser Milan??? I am ready for Survivor,Grey's and American Idol to come back on. I need a life!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> Tritia said:
> 
> 
> > Dh and I both noticed that at the beginning of last night's show. I swear it's the first time I've ever seen that, and we started laughing. I just knew it'd be him. He IS what I consider an all american kind of dog. I loved him.*I wish I could get over the hair, and the drool. I really miss having a big dog.[/QUOTE*
> ...


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Boxers have a very tight short coat, nothing like a lab, basset or bloodhound. In fact a good coat has hair that is about 1/2 to 3/4 inch long. Presley seem to have a very good shiney coat. I had a dog that went through surgery once and within a month I sheaded an entire coat and he won a BOB at a specialty. No matts not tangles no mess. Just too big for what I needed now.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Suzie...the child protector*

Suzie is my sister's alpha dog...she protects her two year old son, and my daughter when we visited. She has a big old hound dog who wants the kids to play with him and his slobbery ball. Suzie sits down between Sam and the kids and makes sure he doesn't put that ball on them. She absolutely is the champion...

My sister rescued Suzie when Alana was a little girl...they are still fast friends even though we only see her once a year. Boxers are brave, extremely loyal, but the energy! If you don't have a huge yard or take them on long, long walks watch out.

Suzie sits up in a chair like a human. She thinks she is quite the queen of the house. Boxers are great dogs.

I'm sort of partial to Andrew though, I think Riki would have been looking for me too...but I don't know that he would have resisted the other people as Andrew did...Riki loves everyone!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurie wrote: *"I honestly think that Andrew is a great, well trained dog, but kind felt that the relationship between Travis and Presley was the perfect "greatest American Dog" relationship!! As much as I prefer the smaller furball dog, I was ABSOLUTELY AMAZED, when she put that treat on Presley's paw, and he "left it"!!!!!!!! I feel he def. was the most improved!! "*

I agree. I think they are the pair that learned the most from being at the Canine Academy as they called it. I had tears in my eyes when Presley left the treat on his paw and looked right at the trainer, waiting. Very nice! 

Ah, but Andrew is a joy to watch. So nice to see him run. He is a ringer for Sammy. I keep telling Sammy I'm glad he's not white/sable or everyone would think he was Maltese. lol Not that there's anything wrong with that.......


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh that elephant again! I couldn't stand it! We flipped back and forth between America's Got Talent and Dog. (No we don't have any of those new-fangled double viewing/recording thingies. We do have two t.v.'s but I was happy sitting down with DH and using the "go back" button.)

I was a fan of Andrew. Such dignity! Such love! So beautiful!

I wonder if this show will be on next year. OK, on to Survivor.

Suzy


----------

